# MAC Jobs in Germany



## nick.koeln (Feb 2, 2010)

Hello everyone! 

I am currently hoping to get a job at MAC and I was wondering if anyone has any advice/pointers on how to go about the application process. Do you need to have completed a (I don't know the English word for this...) Berufsausbildung in order to get a job at MAC? What would be some pointers from people that already do or have worked at MAC here in Germany?

Liebe Grüße aus Köln! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)


----------



## Susanne (Feb 20, 2010)

I don't know, but I will ask my MA if I see her at the counter in two weeks!


----------

